# TKAA Mid-Atlantic Kayak Fishing Symposium



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

On February 24th and 25th the TKAA is holdiing the first annual MId-Atlantic Kayak Fishing Symposium at Wild River OUtfitters in Virginia Beach. There will be manufacturers reps on hand from Hobie, Wilderness Systems, Ocean Kayak, Humminbird, Liquid Logic, and Native Watercraft. Come out and see all the newest fishing kayaks and accessories from these companies. There will also be kayak fishing seminars by the Mid-Atlantic's most knowledagable kayak anglers. See the schedule below. Admission is $5 for the weekend, and every paid admission gets a raffle ticket for a new Ultimate 12 kayak by Native Watercraft. Proceeds will go to Lynnhaven River Now. If you are new to kayak fishing, this will be an excellent event to point you in the right direction.

Here is the speaker schedule.

Saturday February 24th
10-11 Cory Routh; Kayak Fishing 101; getting started.
11-12 Chad Hoover; Shallow Water Strategies.
12-1 Dave Moss; Fishing the Tidewater Flats.
1-2 Kayak Kevin Whitley; Fishing the Light Line
2-3 Aaron Johnson; Flyfishing from Kayaks.
3-4 Al Stillman; Livelining Bunker for Striped Bass
4-5 Q&A with the local experts.

Sunday February 25th
10-11 Ray Montes; Shallow Water Flounder Tactics
11-12 Ric Burnley; Go for Big Fish.
12-1 Forrest Short: Fishing for Largemouth Bass.
1-2 Jason Seiders; Cold weather wear.
2-3 Chad Hoover: Kayak Fishing with Artificials.
3-4 Presentation by Humminbird Fishfinders.
4-5 Kayak Kevin Whitley; Fishing Structure for Tautog and Sheepshead

Check out www.tkaa.org for more info


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

i cant make it up there that weekend but can i still buy a raffel ticket for that kayak


----------



## Grommet (May 16, 2005)

My seminar on cold weather wear should make it all worth while...


----------



## Grommet (May 16, 2005)

Bttt


----------



## jono (Jan 7, 2007)

Hey Ruthless, 
I popped into wild river today with me son and found out about the symposium. I'm pretty stoked about it. sounds like some serious experience getting together. Hopefully I can get some time from work to go to a few of the sermons. I want to be killing the flounder this spring. That ultimate yak looks super. I hope I win it. 

I was just looking to improve my yak for fishing next spring. The wild river has all the gear I was looking for,& I'm not trying to be a advertisement for the place, but they have kits for my sit on top that I was looking for online. That was the first time I went into the place. They have kits for rod holders, paddle holders, deck loops, and well nuts. My yak is gonna be ready.


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

They are making a solid committment to kayak fishing, the are acquiring all th latest gadgets for kayak fishing. I hear that they are also going to hire an in store expert just to handle kayak fishing. 

Hope you can make the Symposium!


----------



## wolfva (Nov 17, 2006)

Out of curiosity, anyone have plans to pass around a petition against that <censored> rich man's condo plan they're planning to destroy Lynnhaven inlet with?


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

There is one at the store, but it will not be passed around at this event. We will tackle that issue at a regular meeting..


----------

